
TryElixir – an online Elixir interpreter - asymmetric
http://tryelixir.online
======
asymmetric
Hi all! I've built this while learning Elixir. It's an online Elixir editor,
useful if you want to try out some piece of code but don't want/can't install
the runtime (e.g. cause you're on a mobile device).

More info at
[https://asymmetric.github.io/2016/03/28/tryelixir/](https://asymmetric.github.io/2016/03/28/tryelixir/)

Hope you like this!

